# HGVC - South Beach, Miami Question



## i39249 (Jun 4, 2007)

Need Help.  Will be going there at the end of the month.  I just rented a car.  Will that be a plus or will it be more of a hinderance.  How does the parking work?  I understand there is a parking garage nearby.  Is there a valet at the front door of HGVC or do I just drive it into the parking garage and pay the attendant?    Is it safe?    Any advice would be appreciated.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## opusX (Jun 4, 2007)

Valet parking is expensive. Two years ago it was over $20 per day I think. Just 1 block S is a city parking garage that as I recall was about $10 per day.


----------



## Avery (Jun 5, 2007)

I wouldn't rent a car unless you're planning to venture fairly far out of SoBe. Traffic is bad, parking is worse. Bus system is great for getting around the immediate area, and taxis are plentiful too.


----------



## i39249 (Jun 5, 2007)

OK.  Sounds like a car would be more of a headache.  I'll stick with taxi's and public transportation.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Sir Newf (Jun 5, 2007)

i39...When you return from HGVC South Beach, please post your comments either here or the Resort Database...I am planning on going in the Spring- and there's very little info. on the resort, would love to read your comments.....thanks, enjoy!


----------



## opusX (Jun 5, 2007)

We have been to HGVC SOBE several times for 2-3 nights each. 1 bdrm each time. The units are small but nice. The club consists of 3 buildings side by side. Each building has a nice small front porch to sit and watch the parade of people on Ocean Dr. No pool or grounds to speak of. We did not notice any organizied activities. A roof top hot tub and patio. A very small workout room. The walls are a bit thin. It's is all about location and HGVC has great location. Right across the street from the park and beach. Right on Ocean drive, an easy walk to Collins Ave. Walk to great dining and night life. The staff is helpful and friendly. We have had no complaints.


----------



## travelguy (Jun 5, 2007)

We were at HGVC SoBe in March for two weeks.  The valet parking was $22/day plus tip for valet.  I have looked into getting a long term parking pass at the muni garage @ 13th & Collins (2 blocks away) and the waiting list was 3 years!  The self parking daily rate @ that garage changes as follows:

•	$ 1.00 per hour $ 8.00 max for 24 hours, Mon thru Fri
•	$ 1.00 per hour $ 8.00 max for 24 hours, Sat and Sun until 9:00 p.m.
•	$ 8.00 flat fee from 9:00 p.m. Fri. until Sat 5:00 a.m.
•	$ 8.00 flat fee from 9:00 p.m Sat until Sun 5:00 a.m.
•	$ 8.00 flat fee from 9.00 p.m Sun until Mon 5:00 a.m.
•	after 5:00 a.m. in addition to flat fee regular rates will apply

We use a car while @ SoBe to travel to grocery stores, malls (great in Miami), restaurants, gym, etc.  However, you have plenty of dining and shopping options within walking distance of HGVC SoBe.  Clubbing in SoBe is always within walking distance.

FYI - HGVC SoBe is only two buildings (McAlpin & Ocean Plaza)


----------



## ohioelk (Jun 5, 2007)

Travelguy,
Does that muni garage have 24 hour in and out? (Can I return at 2am and park?)  Also, is the $8.00 max per day or do I rack up another $8 each time I leave during the day?


----------



## travelguy (Jun 5, 2007)

ohioelk said:


> Travelguy,
> Does that muni garage have 24 hour in and out? (Can I return at 2am and park?)  Also, is the $8.00 max per day or do I rack up another $8 each time I leave during the day?



The garage is 24 hours (like all of SoBe).  I belive that you would rack up another $8 if you go out and back in but I'm not sure.

Here's a link to the Miami Beach Parking Authority:

http://search.blossom.com/geturl?&o...beachfl.gov/newcity/depts/parking/geninfo.asp


----------

